# Public Restrooms



## Lora (Jul 21, 2001)

I was wondering if I am strange or it there is someone else that hates to use public restrooms because of the embarrassment? I sometimes am in the middle of a panic and I really gotta go and I know that by the time I get there it is gonna be very noisy and I dread it so much. Public restrooms are the worst for me also the employee restroom at work.


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

Do you mean you have a _choice_ of when/where to go???Heh. But I have been known to just sit in my stall and wait until everyone else is gone before I emerge.While I'm griping, one of my pet peeves is when people are sitting in stalls and having business meetings. Hey, I don't go potty in your meetings; can you show me similar courtesy and not have meetings in my bathroom???(Hey, do ya think I maybe feel a bit proprietary about the bathroom because I spend so much more time there than anyone else?







)


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Tattoo, you never fail to make me chuckle. Though, I must say, it is a serious topic, I agree about that. I don't think _anyone_ enjoys having an attack in a public restroom. But sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do! As Tattoo mentioned, we don't always get a choice. One thing I like to do is scope out the number of bathrooms around that are "one at a time" bathrooms. You know, the kind where it is just one commode and a sink. Those provide a bit more privacy, but it still is no fun. Shoot, I don't even enjoy it when it happens at home! LOL ~Mrs. Mason


----------



## Breann Bleier (Apr 5, 2002)

Are you kidding??!! I won't go places where there is the one at a time bathroom. If I do I am a nervous wreck anytime I see anyone heading in the direction of the bathroom. Then I panic because I think I am going to have to go and there will be no vacancy. I just think with the public multi-person restroom, hey by the time I get out of this stall the people that were in here when I was stinking up the place and making lots of noise will be long gone. And besides for the most part you will never see any of those people again. As for the employee restroom, it may be less embarassing to come clean and tell others about the problem verses worrying about having to use the employee toilet. Good luck bathroom worriers- I can relate, but my biggest worry is not having a public bathroom where I am at all. That is THE worst- I think.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I do not like public restrooms and I try to avoid them as much as possible, but if I absolutely have to use them, I do. I often hope that they are empty, but if they aren't , I do a lot of flushing as I am going.It's embarrassing, but sort of silly in a way. Let's face, everyone does the same thing. We all go to the bathroom, and we all make noise at some point. It's not as if we are doing something "unusual".I try to look at it that way.Jeanne


----------



## trots (Oct 26, 2001)

Jeanne, I understand not wanting to be heard, but when you flush tiny particles become airboerne. If your sitting there, guess where they're going. I mean germs from other people , yuck. Just hide out for awhile, untill it's safe to come out, then flush.Now I have become somewhat of a freak in public bathrooms. I flush with my foot...last week when I tried to raise my leg up after too much excersise, I knocked down the metal tampon recepticle. Not embarrasing at all.


----------



## marcel (Apr 20, 2002)

The Turd Burglar.







Somone who tries to open your bathroom stall door while your still in there.The Pre Flush. Clean out the bowl before you go.(gets rid of most of the germs)The Curtesy Flush.







Flushing the toilet as you explode. (works well)I totally understand your bathroom whoes! Marcel.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Oh my gosh, I never thought of particles flying into the air while flushing. Ok, well now I am really going to try to avoid public restrooms. Thinking about stuff like that can really make a person paranoid !


----------



## Jane1721 (May 12, 2002)

I never, never, never use a public restroom for D. ESPECIALLY at work! Actually, at the job that I had when I was first diagnosed, I was the only woman there. So it was no problem! The job sucked, but for that reason and that reason alone, I miss it!!I have taught myself to hold it. (which, BTW, is not always a smart move...I'll be holding it all day at work and can't wait to get home so I can GO...and by that time I am constipated!







)Actually, I think I taught myself that a long time ago, way before IBS, because my mother always told me that it was impolite to do #2 in a toilet that wasn't yours! So for many reasons, it is a darn good thing I live alone and have my very own bathroom all to myself!Jane


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I always try to make it home, but once I could not I was with my whole family at the zoo over an hour away from home, so there was no way. Thank God no one was in there. I fear using them.


----------



## CrystalOne (Mar 23, 2002)

I fear public restrooms too. What I don't understand is how you guys say you can hold it. When I have to go ---- I have to now NOW. There's no holding it. Also, I have to wonder about what Jane1721 said about you grew up thinking it was impolite to go #2 in someone else's restroom. I grew up with that kind of mindset too. Also, passing gas was impolite and something you just did not do in the presence of others. I wonder if holding it all those years has anything to do with IBS. I just have to wonder about that. Anybody else have thoughts on that?


----------



## Michele (Feb 4, 1999)

I agree with Bre. I love public restrooms with tons of stalls! OK, not that public restrooms are so wonderful, but I love having a restroom available when I need it and not having to worry that all stalls are full, or that people are waiting for me to get out of the only stall so they can use it. I especially avoid restaurants with one person only stalls. I end up spending the whole meal with one eye on the bathroom so I know if its available.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I wish there were MORE public toilets as with IBD I sometimes can't 'hold on'!!I usually flush (Trots..I've done this with my foot too!) the loo first to 'mask' any sounds(!), always 'hover' over the seat (will NEVER sit on it or if I have to I cover it with loads of paper).


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

YES!!! I cannot go in public restrooms. I will hold it until I get home, which is very painful...


----------



## bikerfish (May 14, 2002)

The bit I really hate in public loos is when you have someone either side of you, who is waiting for you to let rip, and there's this strained silence as you all just sit there listening to each others shuffling. If any of those shufflers are reading this.... STOP IT, or my bowells WILL explode !


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

My fear is NOT finding a public bathroom when I need it! I can't hold it very long when the D is coming (although much better since learning some relaxation techniques). I also do a lot of flushing as I go - takes some of the smell with it. Of course now I'll be thinking about other people's germs coming up to greet me - thanks a lot, trots







nancy


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

I will do whatever I have to do to avoid public bathrooms!! The sounds, odor, etc. are always embarrassing. However, my biggest concern when using a public toilet is....what do I do if I find myself having one of those episodes that just keeps on going with no end in site? You hope you're through...start to get up and WHAM..the cramps start up and you have to sit back down...quick! I've not eaten for days in anticipation of air travel. What do you do if you're in the midst of an `explosion' and the pilot announces it's time to return to your seat to prepare for landing? I've also sat on many a runway at O'Hare, waiting to take off..feeling that awful impending attack about to hit - just as the pilot announces we're number 15 to take off (14 planes ahead of us)! So many of you talk about using public bathrooms - or wearing adult diapers. You must have the kind of movements that run their course and end within a short period of time. Am I the only one who often gets stuck on the toilet for an hour or more at a time - unable to get up? Sometimes this can go on all day....fine for an hour and it starts all over again. And the volume is sometimes enormous. Hard to keep up with the flushing!!


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Oh I forgot to say this, the other day I wasn't sick but had to pee before class because when I don't take my diabetic pills my bladder is on the hour!,well when I walked in the bathroom a girl was coming out of a stall when I passed by her stall I started to involuntarily drive heeve(sp)but I knew I had to go I ran and hurried when I passed back I started to heeve again. I ran out and my eyes were crying and I thought I would throw up for sure, I had to sit down for a while. Cant they do something about the smells in bathrooms? And what worries me is if I have an attack I don't want to make others sick like that! My brother has this stupid idea that women are not suppose to have any smell when going to the bathroom. Does he think we have waste made of rose petals or something???


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

I am more worried about having an accident than someone hearing me. Cleaning myself up in a public restroom is the worst thing that can happen. And what do you do with the soiled garments???? I'm glad that doesn't happen very often to me.


----------



## Breann Bleier (Apr 5, 2002)

I agree sunny!! I would rather use a nasty stinky public restroom then have an accident. A few months ago I was on my way to my mother's house (about 45 min. drive) and I had to go. Held it held it... finally pulled into a fast food bathroom and while having to get my daughter out of the car it started coming, well I had overalls on and trying to quick get them undone and off the straps fell in the tolet and then got on my shoe. Trying to clean up in a restroom (and hold a baby) was not fun. I had to get back in my car and deal with the mess the rest of the ride. So the moral of the story is...If there is a potty around just go. It is better to stink it up then clean it up.


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

I sure wish I could figure out how to hold it. When I have to go it is NOW. I thank god when there are public restrooms with multiple stalls. I die when there is only 1 for a restraunt (I usually won't go back again) My problem is when I have to go it usually isn't a quick trip it usually is 30 minutes to an hour. I thank god when I can make it in time. I've taken to wearing a dress when I travel in the car in case I have to pull over on the side of the road. That way I could drop my drawers and go with a bit of cover (so far haven't had to do so but it makes me feel a bit better) It is nice to know others share the same crazy worries. I scope out toliet where ever I go just in case. Lots of time I find I would rather not go out than have to deal with bathroom issues. Then I take a breath and tell myself I refuse to let IBS totally run my life. I dread looking for a new job as most everyone here knows my problem and covers for me but my job ends before the end of the year and I have to figure out what to do. Seems to be always something. In the vote of toliets I say yeah for public restrooms stinky, dirty and all. Your pal in misery.


----------



## Breann Bleier (Apr 5, 2002)

Audry I couldn't have said it better myself. HHHMMMMM.... dresses- good idea!!


----------



## reinnil (Apr 28, 2002)

If anyone out there can tell me just how you hold it, I would give anything to know! When I feel the urge I have to make immediate tracks for the bathroom.....any bathroom. One time I was in a public state park I just made it in time but made the mistake of breathing in! Moments later I was losing it at both ends! I came out to a queue of people. I was madly apologizing but they were pretty unforgiving and called me disgusting. I fretted over that for weeks. Dear God I wish I could hold it!


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

Hi All,I just had a few thoughts, incidents to contribute to this thread. 1. I would much rather go in a public bathroom than risk an accident and I've become very adept at figuring out where they are. I loathe the idea of using one and always have. But about a year ago I had an incident where I didn't make it to the bathroom. I had left the office and was about 3 blocks into my 6 block walk to the train when it started. I thought I could hold a bit and turned around and started walking back to my building. After a few steps, I had to stop walking and was trying very hard to hold it but the D started coming and I couldn't hold it. (Luckily, I had on a 3/4 length leather jacket and took it off quickly, I mean I was in the middle of Wall Street at rush hour.)







So I walked back to my building and shut myself in the handicap stall and threw my undies out. Luckily, I remembered that one of my closest friends lived a few blocks from where the incident happened.







So I was able to go wash up and borrow some clothes. Some people are so cool about this stuff. Another rather bad incident happened when I went out with my, then new, boyfriend to meet his oldest friends (a couple). Well, we had dinner and the cramps started and we went to this bar where I spent the next 30 minutes disappearing and emerging from the bathroom. I was soooo embarrassed but told them that something we had at dinner didn't agree with me. (I had already shared my tummy troubles with my beau.)I will say that since I've been taking fiber supplements (metamucil) mostly that when I get the urgent cramping, I can hold it much better than before but do suffer from massive pain when I do. I do think that the fact that I was totally averse to using public restrooms until I was an adult may have had some affect on my IBS. I remember spending tons of times as a kid, holding it in and then not being able to go when I got home. I'd really like to know how many other people have a similar history. Maybe it does have something to do with developing IBS later in life. I just have to add that I love this board and was just telling my BF that it's so great to be able to interact with people who have the same problem.Good luck to all.


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Oh, I can so relate to this topic!







Especially the comments by Bre and Marcel. I too dread the possibility of a bathroom not being available when needed more than it being too public.Marcels comment about "Somone who tries to open your bathroom stall door while your still in there." was something else I could totally relate too. Like DUH, if the door is closed or locked of course there is someone in there!Embarrassing enough being stuck in the loo and not able to leave but do we really have to put up with people who don't seem to understand that a locked door means there is someone in residence? AArgh! I have lost count of the number of times now someone has tapped on the loo door and gone "Is someone in there?" That really drives me crazy!


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Back again,Just been reading a few more comments on this topic, and let me say I TOTALLY empathise with those of you that have had nasty accidents in public. I have been I think very fortunate that the only couple of mishaps I have had occured while I was at home. I have had more than a few close calls though, and have become quite adept at running and 'butt clenching' at the same time! If I am really lucky and hold my breath as well, I can manage to hang on for a couple of minutes, but that is probably my max.







Thanks for the humor and honesty all! I think we need a little humor at times to cope.


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

I remember seeing a tv programme about a year ago and it was on Japan. Apparently in some places they now have these loos that have air suction around the rim that draws away any smells etc. They also have music to cover any noises. Sounds like absolute bliss to me. I expect when we are all long gone this might be the norm for everywhere. I carry a small bottle of neutradol in my handbag. Although the smell of it is not great it does tend to neutralise smells rather than cover them up which is worse. Just having it with me helps the anxiety. I also carry a plastic bag and some tissues just in case. I think rather "go" behind a bush in a bag than use public toilets. Know it sounds daft but I prefer to travel at night so if I did have to go I would have less chance of being seen. Sad ehh


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

I think the bottom line is through sharing of feelings and ideas we will all realize that we are not alone and others have the excact same issues and problems. I am new to the board and have found it extremely helpful to know I am not a nut case. Thanks to everyone that particiaptes.


----------



## reinnil (Apr 28, 2002)

Hello everyoe!I love this site! Lots of company and lots of advice. The humour is wonderful. If you can stand another 'it happened to me story'....here goes. I was in Home Depot with my daughter. Suddenly the urge was upon me and I had no idea where the bathrooms were. My daughter gave me instructions but they proved wrong. Now I am starting to sweat...I ask someone the directions, got the general direction but starting to feel as if it was already too late. Panic was setting in, running like knocked kneed ostrich and dribbling all the way...I finally found the restroom..empty!!What heaven! I madly cleaned up before anyone came in. Luckily I was wearing a loose skirt so nothing was obvious but from then on I ALWAYS inquire for the loo first, no matter where I go. My name was Wadham so my family calls this 'The Wadham Curse'Everytime anyone gets diarrhea they say 'I have the Wadham curse'It's got to be a family joke! Still, we have to keep our sense of humour, right?


----------



## Theba77 (May 28, 2002)

Wow, I love this site. I just want to say that it is such a relief to know that I am not alone. The whole public restroom thing is totally me. I get nervous if I go out to eat at a restaurant that I know does not have dual stalls. This kills me. I get nervous sometimes at home. I live in a 1 bedroom, 1 bathroom apartment with my fiancee and when people come over to hang out or for a party, I freak out. Even though I know I can go at anytime, I still cramp up. Sometimes, I can't go out and have any fun because I get nervous. It seems like I am always on the sideline when it comes to going out. No matter what I do, nothing seems to work except for not eating and filling up with Immodium, 2 things that won't help in the long run. But, if I didn't have such a supportive fiancee, I don't know what I would do. You know, we should come up with some sort of IBS dating service. It would probably make millions...just a thought.


----------



## Breann Bleier (Apr 5, 2002)

Oh my goodness, I can not imagine only having one bathroom!! We have 4 bathrooms which includes one in the garage. I try to have all the get togethers at our house just for the bathroom issue. I would definately panic too if I only had one bathroom and company came over. Who wants to stink up the only bathroom? And what if someone is in there? How do you survive?


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi again,I just thought of another 'addendum' if you will to this topic.Dontya just hate if you go into a public loo and there is no paper???







Specially when you have the D really bad. I have been carrying a supply of facial tissues round with me in my bag for YEARS for just this reason.I usually check for loo paper first, but sometimes you don't have the time for that luxury and thank goodness for my bag of tissues. Certainly has gotten me out of some literally 'big messes'!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I do the same thing too. I always make sure I have some kleenex in my purse, just in case there is no paper .To go into a public restroom is bad enough, but to find out there is no paper is adding insult to injury.Ah..the challenges we face with IBS.Jeanne


----------



## poeticalms (May 10, 2002)

As far as public bathrooms are concerned, if it flushes I will use it. My mother recently visited me in NYC and I told her we needed to walk down Broadway because there is a Starbucks every few blocks in case I needed to use the bathroom, needless to say I have tried several Starbucks bathrooms, they flush and have toilet paper, can't ask for anything else.


----------



## dom (Dec 12, 2000)

I envy all of you who can hold back the 'D' till an appropriate time. I sometimes only have seconds to hit the toilet and have had my share of accidents as a result. I carry the wet wipes and a small can of deodorant spray like Lysol around with me and keep towels and a change of clothes in my car. I have gas propelled 'D' so noises are unavoidable. I've had IBS for over 30 years and nothing stops it. I've just learned to live with my limitations which are hard to do for some of you especially those of you who work outside the home.dom


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Before I married my husband, we were at his parents' house. I went to the bathroom, only to pee, thank goodness, and when I was done, the toilet wouldn't flush. It seems they have very low water pressure and his sister was taking a shower. My then future FIL had to come in and flush for me! I was mortified and it was only pee! But, now when we are there, I refuse to do anything but pee. I make sure that if there are ANY tummy rumblings at all, I don't go there. I also have a problem with public restrooms, but it is really bad when I can't even go at my in-laws!!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I was the same way Lauralee.Years ago, my mother in law actually made fun of me while I was having stomach cramps. I was embarrassed to use the one and only bathroom they had in the house for 9 people, and commented on how my stomach hurt.. to which she replied "what's the matter , are you afraid you're gonna stink ?"I was very young then and horrified by that comment. Today I wouldn't tolerate it, and would not hesitate to straighten her right out. Anyway I do understand everyones fear of using public restrooms, and also of being afraid to go in a relatives house, particularly in-laws.Lauralee.. remember.. they go to the bathroom too, and I can guarantee , its not pretty.







Jeanne


----------



## teach8 (Jun 3, 2002)

This is my first visit here and I must admit that I was hoping to find "the cure." While I did not get the magical prevention advice, it was good medicine just hearing stories of similar predicaments. I was recently caught in a major traffic jam in Austin, Texas. I had already made several stops during the 150 mile trip, but there was no place to go at this point. My husband saw that I had a death grip on the steering wheel and was sweating profusely, and asked if I needed to go to the restroom again; I responded that I already had..... When I arrived at my daughter's home, I rushed in saying, "Bathroom first - Kisses later." At least I was lucky enough not to have had any problems later that evening at the Bonnie Raitt concert. I have gone through periods where I was practically house-bound, but am now determined not to miss out on the fun part of life. I will be flying to San Francisco soon to visit my son. I am extremely concerned about being on the plane, or doing some sight-seeing and getting in a bind. I think perhaps the best thing is just to be prepared by wearing a pad or diaper?? I have never resorted to this, but better safe than sorry....


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Oh yes...I know what you mean. If I have to use a public restroom, and someone is in there too....I usually sit and wait till they are gone. Course you know sometimes you can sit there forever!! Then oh my gosh if someone comes in while/after I am going...oh I wait till they leave so they won't know who the person was who tried to kill them in the next stall!!! My husband says to me, "Just go Deb, who cares, like they are ever gonna see you again anyway?" Geez....no way I tell him. If I am having bigtime flare ups, I just don't go out. Rather stink up my own "library" than go out. Amd most times there is NO way I can hold it. Like at work, I just told them I have this thing, and just make sure we have plenty of T.P. and air spray







Better to nopt hold it in my doc says, causes even more probs.....so everyone just knows I'll be camping in the bathroom and make sure I am well armed...LOL....Debra


----------



## Burton73 (Mar 11, 2002)

I swear I'm going to write a book on public restroom in my area (best and worse type thing) I just have to use them all the time even though I dont like to. The bad thing is on alot of them I go into they dont have a lock on the stall so I have to do the hold the door shut thing grrrr In some of the nite clubs here they dont put locks on the stalls so people wont go in and do drugs. Even the Mcdonalds I have to stop at and use (never eat there ewww) doesnt have a lock on the stall. I wonder if the owner of these places had IBS if they'd have locks. Hmmm I'm betting a big YES!


----------



## Breann Bleier (Apr 5, 2002)

No locks on stall doors!!?? That's terrible. I have never experienced that and I have experienced a lot of public potties. Common courtesy I would say is to look down for feet before trying to enter- ya never know, sometimes you think it is locked and it's not especially when you are in a rush for the seat!


----------



## LisaNZ (Jun 6, 2000)

A little advice..... what can make it easier in using public restrooms, when you get in the door (if you have time) pretend you need deoderant and spray some on or perfume, whatever you have and then you could quickly brush your hair or examine your face or something like that. Spraying some smellies on won't totally disguise the smell (if any.. ) but it might make it less pongy!! The other idea is put a wad of toilet paper in the bowl first to lessen the noise! I sometimes do this at home too!I also have a warning, I don't want to frighten anyone but just to be careful. We had an instance in NZ in the town I live in where a caretaker who cleans public toilets was stabbed in the hand by a syringe that some nutter had forced into the underside of a toilet seat. The end of the needle was barely visible, and although he wore gloves, the needle ripped his gloves and stuck his hand. At present he's waiting for test results to see if he has contracted anything from the needle. Poor man.So all of you, be careful when using public restrooms and check under the seat first!!!!!Lisa


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Burton73 No locks, that is awful! I have never encountered a public bathroom that did not have a lock on the door, but I have encountered a few with broken locks.My simple solution to this problem (should I think work even if there is no lock) is to fold or wad up a lump of loo paper and wedge it in the door as you close it, (so the wedge is between the door and the frame).Doesn't really prevent someone from opening the door altogether (depending how hard they push on it), but at least prevents it from swinging open again of its own accord, and does provide some resistance if someone does try to push the door open.Maybe we should all publish a book of 'using public bathrooms' tips? Would probably be a best seller, with we IBS sufferers anyway, seeing as we probably spend a lot more time in bathrooms than anyone else!


----------



## braveheart (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi All,It seems like I am one of the few guys here...but beleive me I am with you all. Theba, I totally agree with you!!! Parties, or even worse having to go a party/dinner at someone else's home are my own private hell! I usually take a book of matches with me to kill the odor if I should have to go. And, You're right, your dating service would make millions!!!! Boy would that cut out alot of stress!!!


----------



## dancergirl (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi I'm new here, and have been suffering from IBS for many years.re: public washrooms, If it weren't for public washrooms, i would have humiliated myself in public years ago!! Sure, they're not my first choice but I often don't have a choice at all except where ever the closest toilet is!! I have a question though -- I'm heading to Italy on vacation next week and my travel book says that there aren't many public washrooms (the way we know them)in Italian cities. Well, you can imagine that suddenly my vacation is looking quite threatening!! Nothing puts me into a state of anxiety like knowing I can even find a washroom if I need one!ANy advice from other travellers?? What do you do when you can't find a washroom?? Don't ask me to hold it because I've tried and there is a limit (mere minutes) when I'm in a full attack.Dancergirl


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Sorry dancergirl, I don't know much about public toilets in Italy except you often have to pay to use them and/or get paper... so keep coins and tissues on hand!But re: UKpat's long-ago comment on this thread, I can vouch for the public toilets in Japan. I could go on and on... First of all, on city streets people hand out packets of tissues with advertisements inserted, so you never have to worry about paper! A lot of public toilets are less than sparkling, but they're all squat-type, which is great - no need to waste precious seconds laying paper on the seat. And ohhh... there are some superlux ones! My favorite one (at the mall) has lots of stalls, shelves for your bags, piped-in sounds of birds chirping PLUS the "courtesy button" that makes a long, loud flushing sound when pressed - so you can toot away without fear of embarassment or guilt for wasting water. To top it all off, the mailboxes in there (you know what I mean, ladies) are labelled "charm box." How funny is that!I sound like a commercial: IBS got you housebound? Visit Japan, home of the world's best public restrooms! Actually, that prize goes to one of the World Cup cities in South Korea... can't remember exactly which one right now, but there was a big article about it in the paper. The toilets were terrible so the mayor launched a pre-WC beautification campaign. Some buildings were newly contructed in the shape of soccer balls, some have views of the mountains, mulitlingual tourist reading material, air filters, you name it... sounds like heaven.Speaking of which, someone should start a World Cup thread. That off-the-hand save in the USA-Germany game was an absolute crime...


----------



## CL (Jun 18, 2002)

This is the best subject that I have seen!!I'm doing better now, but when my IBS would get bad, I always felt like that kid on the movie "American Pie." How I used to dread hearing another person come into the restroom (I have a relatively small office, with few females)- I think they all kind of put two and two together. I was always trying to hide my shoes so that people wouldn't recognize them later!!Christy


----------



## Jeepers (Jun 24, 2002)

Public Restrooms have caused some major nightmares for me!!!! No toilet paper in the entire restroom has happened to me more than once...and that is NOT pretty! Now I always make sure that I have tissues with me. And sometimes what is even worse than a public bathroom is being at a friend's house. I once made the toilet overflow pretty badly at a friend's house and was completely mortified!!!


----------



## ddebenport (Apr 15, 2002)

As sad as it is to say... I LOVE THIS TOPIC. I am male and I have to say you ladies have it alot better than we do. Not that women restrooms are sparkling clean but take a look at mens room sometime. Most men pee on the seats and floor and never give it a thought. You can clean the seat but when the only toilet has a pee puddle on the floor it makes it very hard to drop the draws down with out causing another problem. I did like the comment about wearing a skirt when traveling. I wish that was an option. Don't get me wrong.. I would prefer not using pulic restrooms but they have been a life saver many times. I must say I find it funny that some of you hold it while waiting for some other person to leave. If I am in a stall and the door is closed I could care less who is next to me. If you are at work I can understand it. I really want to know how those of you who say you hold it until you get home do that. I can hold for a short time... long enough to have never had a public problem... and yes I count myself lucky for that. I can say I have had to use some very nasty places in my time but I would prefer to do that than wear it home. I would like to thanks all of you for your post.. it has helped my wife understand I am not crazy in my hunt for bathrooms. I liked the idea of the book... maybe a travel guide for IBS. I must say I have scoped out the best public restooms in my area. My job requires me to be in a car alot. I would make a few recommendations... find office building near interstate exits.. most of them are cleaned nightly and people tend to be considerate in them. You might want to make sure it is a public building first. Second choice is large chain stores or malls... Circuit City, Sears, or Kmart... Wal-Mart are to croweded in the parking lot and the toilets aren't as cleaned. We that is my 2 cents... Happy Flushing!!!


----------



## emrysrose (Feb 6, 2002)

Well, this topic sure pulled me in. First time I've ever posted. My biggest fear is having my train get delayed, and then having an attack while I'm stuck on board. Before I lived here, when I drove to work, my biggest fear was getting caught in a traffic jam with no way to get off the freeway let alone get to a bathroom.I carry tissue, like a lot of the rest of you. I also carry some baby wipes and a pair of underwear rolled up in a plastic bag at the bottom of my purse. I've had an accident once before, and really regretted not having them then. Never again.Have any of you used adult diapers? I too am worrying about traveling where there aren't many restrooms. Does anyone have any recommendations about using them?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

Crystal and Christian made some good points about holding it for too long. Some others say they've learned to hold it. I used to be proud of that too. Especially working in an office with alot of type A's that think it's a contest to see who can hold it the longest and get the most work done.... speaking of either #1 or #2. It's definitely not healthy to hold either for too long. As soon as you get the warning or urge you must answer the call or you are failing your body's signals. I think over the years we've conditioned our bodies to behave differently than intended and I've recently notice with my IBS/D that if I try to hold the urge [defying it!]because of being busy at my desk and try to go later nothing happens and I become constipated.


----------



## LauraJ (Jun 22, 2002)

I am of the "when you gotta go, you gotta go NOW" type. At my last job I was lucky that my cubicle was directly across from the bathroom, and that it had several stalls, because when I'm in there, I'm in there a LONG time... and my worst nightmare is to be in a one-seater for a long time and have 13 people waiting for me to finish. At my current job I'm not in a cubicle, we work at big groups of work tables (I made a major career change... from web designer to floral designer!), so when you're gone in the bathroom for a while, people tend to notice that you're not around. (Though as of yet people don't really seem to care.) Though to be honest, one of the main reasons I chose to work at the place I work at (basically a big flower warehouse) was because it had several bathrooms with several stalls in them instead of one little dinky one-seater, as in most flower shops. And no one yet has caught on that I'm the one in there for hours on end.







That's the great thing about adults... usually they go in there, do their thing, and leave, and don't really stop to think about who else is in there. It was an absolute nightmare in high school, however. There were these girls who hung out in the bathroom all day smoking and gossiping, and they would always make fun of me for taking so long in the bathroom (I was in there at the same time every day usually). NOT a good thing for a teenager to have to go through. Needless to say when I got to college, and there were many many buildings with many many bathrooms, it was like I'd died and gone to heaven!


----------



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

Sears..........My favorite retroom of themall. No matter how stinky I (it) gets there is some kind of room deoderizer in there that makes it very tolerable. The smell goes away almost instantly!! I wish all of the restrooms were like Sears. The one-toilet restrooms are the WORST! When you leave and someone is waiting outside to get in they know automatically that is was YOU and only you that stunk it up in there as opposed to a lot of stalls no one can tell who did it!


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Okay, I admit it, I have lost all dignity and pride. I truly don't care what a potty is like, I'll use it. I am not picky at all, port-a-potty, outhouse, filthy, disgusting, smelly, overflowing, it really doesn't matter. Beats going in an alley or behind a bush or in a trash can in the back of the van or in my pants (all which I've had to do). There are too many times when I just have no choice about when I go and so I gave up on the choice about where I go a long time ago. I always have a big container of disinfecting wipes in my bag and I wash my hands with them but good when I'm done and of course my butt never touches one of these disgusting seats anyway. I say, any potty in a storm.


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I'm with you, Herelam!! Any potty is a good potty when you are in a hurry!! I've had about 3 accidents in my life, and they are NO FUN







In fact, I almost didn't make it home from church this morning







Took a lot of praying and trying to concentrate on the road, on the radio, on my sister who was riding with me, on ANYTHING AT ALL except my bowels, and somehow I managed to make it. I'm glad it didn't hit me while I was in church!! They'd have been waiting a long time on me to get out so that they could lock the doors







!! I am not one of these people who can usually 'hold it' either. I wish, OH HOW I WISH, I knew how people do that!! My hubby is one of the blessed people who is able to do that, and I envy him







When it hits me, I have about a minute to find a restroom, or I'm done for!!


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

heaven on earth is a clean unoccupied public restroom. almost 30 years of ibs-d makes one not very particular about using public facilities. i don't care who is in there or where i am as long as the seat is empty and there's plenty of toilet paper.


----------



## Another D Sufferer (Jul 25, 2002)

I agree with you, HereIam... "any potty in a storm"!







Most of us have been in an accident situation, I think... I was taking a walk through some woods in the mountains (fortunately alone), no bathroom for miles, and BAM! You know what happened next! I usually carry Kleenex with me, for just such an emergency, but alas! I had used them all... I ended up having to use my soiled underwear to clean up as much as I could. Horrible... I would use ANY bathroom over that situation...







It is so nice to hear that others go through things like this too. It's just not something you can share with those who haven't experienced it.


----------



## Drewbee (Jul 22, 2002)

When ya gotta go...ya gotta go. What goes in has to go out. Unfortunately, for us frequent poopers, it seems more goes out than goes in. Still can't figure out why I still need to drop 30 pounds. I can move that amount of ca-ca over the course of three days. Must be middle age. Anyhoo, the cultured, more refined part of my being would naturally prefer a spotless, private potty upon which to spew my stress. However, a constrction site stink closet is more than acceptable when one is faced with the option of an odeous river of waste running down one's leg. So, for those more fortunate individuals who believe their stuff don't stink, and must lower their priggish selves to share a public loo whilst we make music, I say too bad bucko!


----------



## EDDINGS (Jul 24, 2002)

Drewbee, I am so with you on trying to figure out why is it we can "D" so often and not lose weight. I was thinking that maybe it's all the immodium I take, and the day (or two, if I'm lucky) that it actually works for me my body decides to store as much fat as possible because it knows soon the big "D" will hit and all is lost...literally. Are you taking anything like immodium to relieve "D"? If you are, try drinking alot of water during that time and don't do what I catch myself doing - eating like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## JanieJo (Oct 18, 1999)

An IBS Sufferer Dreams of the Perfect Public WashroomThe following is a compilation of my musings on what would be the perfect public washroom, herein after referred to as PPW, as seen through the eyes of an IBS-D sufferer:1) First and foremost, the PPW would be AVAILABLE. Nothing gives an IBS sufferer more panic than a line at the door to the restrooms. 2) The PPW would have MULTIPLE STALLS. This offers an opportunity to remain somewhat anonymous when introducing toxic odors and sounds into the atmosphere.3) Furthermore, the multiple-stalled PPW would be EMPTY. This allows freedom to remain completely anonymous and also to do what needs to be done without courtesy flushing, coughing, or other methods of disguising the sounds associated with this condition.4) An added bonus to the PPW facility, and this occurs only on rare occasions, would be WALLS TO THE FLOOR. Again, this addresses the anonymity issue, as no one can identify you by your shoes when you are back in public.5) The PPW stalls need to have STRONG LOCKS. This is for those people who feel the need to assert themselves to find the empty stall by pulling, not once, but at least twice on the stall door. The possibility of being seen in the most vulnerable of situations, is somewhat of a nightmare, even to non-IBS sufferers. The more polite thing to do is to glance discreetly under the door, but of course this could cancel out #4 above. (Don't you love those people who pull first, and then look under the door!)6) The PPW would be WELL-VENTILATED and NOT TOO HOT. The reasons for this are obvious.7) The PPW would have adequate supplies of TOILET PAPER. This paper will be of the roll type and not the sheet by sheet type, and also should bear no resemblance to sandpaper.8) In addition to #6 above, the PPW would have an AUTOMATIC AIR FRESHENER that cycles every 2 minutes or so. The sharp-eyed IBS-D sufferer will try to get the stall closest to this device, in the faint hopes that the odor will be neutralized before it reaches anyone else's nose.9) A PPW would offer MUZAK, which augments the use of the courtesy flush and cough techniques.10) The PPW would offer the SUPER FLUSH TOILETS. This assists the IBS-D sufferer in several ways: A) Assurance that all the waste will be removed,







Odors carried away quickly, C) Good courtesy flush tool. Regular type toilets just can't cut it since they flush too slowly and quietly and take too long to refill between flushes.11) The toilets in #9 above should NOT BE THE AUTO FLUSH type. How do these work, anyway? Do they sense when you've been in there too long? Have they timed people's bathroom visits and they've programmed the toilets to know how long it's supposed to take? Are they only supposed to flush when you stand up? Inevitably when I'm using one it flushes when I'm not ready for it. What's the deal? Do that many people not flush, so they had to come up with this automatic version?12) The PPW will have HOT WATER to wash up in. I have been to so many restrooms where the hot water is turned off. There ought to be a law.13) The PPW will have LEVER-FREE PAPER TOWELS. After washing my hands, I don't want to touch a lever or a crank after someone who may not have used soap!14) This last item is one that we all dream of, but of course, we can't have everything. The PPW should be CLEAN. Since most of us IBS sufferers, D & C alike, can't just squat, get it over with, and run, we need more time and therefore tend to study the condition of the floors, the walls, the doors, the floor drain, etc. (We don't dare study the condition of where we are actually sitting - egads!) Very few PWs I have had the privilege of visiting have met my standards (or any standards, for that matter) of cleanliness. I love the signs on the back of the washroom entrance door "This restroom has been inspected and checked for cleanliness," and someone's initials are there every 15 minutes. They probably just came in to put their initials on the board. A scarey thought associated with the conditions of these restrooms is that this is where the people serving your food in restaurants wash their hands (maybe)!15) I haven't even addressed the issue of Porta-Potties. Let me summarize by saying, "You don't want to go there," but when ya gotta go. . .Perhaps we could invent a new occupation - Public Washroom Design Consultant. I think anyone who has had IBS could be honored an automatic certification, don't you?Jane, PWDC


----------

